# Where to Brunch in Dubai



## ViVi.Mag (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear all

Firstly hi, I am new too Dubai and my huband and I are looking for a Brunch to go. Why the question that people probably have asked many many times before?!!

Basically I hear mixed views about different places so I want to try them all :O) 

But does anyone have a recommendation list or something?

Many thanks
Vivian
A Brunch Newby


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

It completely depends on what you want: Gourmet food, relaxed envionment, party atmosphere, drunk old british men dancing to 'Come on Eileen', the posibilities are endless


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Time Out Magazine lists Brunches.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The best brunch I`ve ever had in Dubai is at the Westin Hotel`s Bubbalicious brunch. Not cheap but well worth the money.


----------



## ViVi.Mag (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks again, I will have to try the Bubbalicious one - sounds like the chewing gum :O) but will have a look - - - what sort of money we talking?


----------



## ViVi.Mag (Feb 24, 2011)

*Please no more Com on Eileen*



rebeccatess said:


> It completely depends on what you want: Gourmet food, relaxed envionment, party atmosphere, drunk old british men dancing to 'Come on Eileen', the posibilities are endless


Please no, part of my Brunch Search Criteria is 100% no Come on Eileen ;o) hehehehe but would like good food does not need to be too fancy but sort of all rounder (with booze of course :O)


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Al Qasr is about AED500 but the food is such good quality and amazing range of cuisines
Saffron AED325 also has a huge range of every different food imaginable
Grand Grill AED300 is great if you love steaks and meat (although if you don't-i wouldnt recommend it as they dont really serve anything else) 
Bubbalicious is about AED500 also but I didn't really like it, there was so many kids running about it felt more like a creche. Although definitely a good one for families
Yalumba AED400ish is also really good for food but can get pretty wild towards the end as they have a disco on about 4pm.
Spectrum at Fairmont is supposed to be the best 'foodie' brunch and is a bit more reserved think that is about 500 too.

Good luck!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Ibn Battuta Hotel, Friday brunch is amazing. Two prices, one without alcohol, one with unlimited champagne and a choice of two mixed drinks. I believe they choice of mixed drinks when I was there was gin and tonic and mojitos. I believe with alcohol may be around 375. Either way, the food is amazing. They don't cook up huge batches that sit in chaffing dishes. The cook in small batches, using small chaffing dishes so that the food is "fresh".


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

The brunch at the Ritz Carlton in JBR is great. Just do no sit by the omelette station as that is where the flies seem to like to hang around.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

rebeccatess said:


> Al Qasr is about AED500 but the food is such good quality and amazing range of cuisines
> Saffron AED325 also has a huge range of every different food imaginable
> Grand Grill AED300 is great if you love steaks and meat (although if you don't-i wouldnt recommend it as they dont really serve anything else)
> Bubbalicious is about AED500 also but I didn't really like it, there was so many kids running about it felt more like a creche. Although definitely a good one for families
> ...


Yalumba is nearer 500 than 400. It definitely has the best 'party' vibe.
I went to The Glasshouse in the Hilton on the Creek a few weeks ago. Really good value for AED250 but there were no other customers. A pity as they were playing a really good selection of '80's stuff and with a few tables creating an atmosphere it would have been really good.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ViVi.Mag said:


> Dear all
> 
> Firstly hi, I am new too Dubai and my huband and I are looking for a Brunch to go. Why the question that people probably have asked many many times before?!!
> 
> ...


al qasr. ask to sit in the spanish restaurant, and tell them you want to be seated in a quiet corner "for a special occasion." it doesn't have to be the truth... after all, dining and wining with the man you love is always special 

the desserts are to die for... yet start with the grilled king prawns, and champaigne it all the way ... hope you'll have a great one.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

cami said:


> al qasr. ask to sit in the spanish restaurant, and tell them you want to be seated in a quiet corner "for a special occasion." it doesn't have to be the truth... after all, dining and wining with the man you love is always special
> 
> the desserts are to die for... yet start with the grilled king prawns, and champaigne it all the way ... hope you'll have a great one.


I think Al Qasr now serve an undefined sparkling wine and not Champagne (in spite of the cost).


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Guuuuys, the best brunch by far in terms food, beer and value for money is the Belgian Beer Cafe at Festival City .... AED199 and a great atmosphere...for food connoisseurs and great value ..Thai Kitchen...see you there!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Inspite of all the outlets that have sprung up in Dubai over the last few years, I am still very loyal to Spice Island at the Renaissance in Deira. I've tried other places but they just do not cut it.


----------

